# Why we love them!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

The Chihuahuha Look! I just melt....show your pics that melt your heart!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww Lily!! Nobody can resist a chi look like that. 

Lilo's big sad eyes (she uses this look to her advantage... a LOT lol)


----------



## cafebaby (Jul 25, 2014)

debrawade10 said:


> The Chihuahuha Look! I just melt....show your pics that melt your heart!!


OMG!! Not sure how to add pics to posts yet, but I know those eyes that look up at you and your heart just over pours with love. Those pics are so heart warming and you can't not smile at them!!


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

He totally melts my heart.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hoodie-girl always gets me!!!! :love4::angel1:


----------



## Darlene (Oct 12, 2012)

*This is the little look I get when I wake her up.*


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the hoodie girl look too. definitely melts my heart :love1:


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Snuggling pups always get me! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Elaine--I don't blame you. Latte is stinkin' adorable!

Jemma--Both at once snuggling is really heart-melting.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The hoodie girl look is adorable!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Snuggling pups 😊🐶









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh!!!!! Meoshia, you're killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

OMG!!!! Best pictures, I love them ALL! How could any person with a heart at all resist these amazing beings??!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Oh my gosh!!!!! Meoshia, you're killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Haha Tina... These babies are something else. Never a dull moment 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Love all the pictures here....(-:


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

They all are so sweet and heart warming!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

They most certainly are all beyond adorable!! This thread is why chis are so irresistable to us!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

It certainly is Tina.....each and every picture is beyond precious.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Some of the pictures that melt my heart!











This one is special to me bc it was one of the first times they ALL accepted Mimi and let them hang on the cool chi bed with them! 


Baby Mimi!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

Love how he looks like he's about to tell me something important.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cafebaby (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm having a kind of a bad today at work and just looked at these pics, and I'll tell you that it's hard to feel bad after looking at these adorable chis and thinking about my own at home that I love so much. This weekend, I'm buying her a hooded top for sure!!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

OMG PONYO NEEDS A HOODIE NOW!!! :laughing6: Hoodie girls are the most adorable!!!

Here's the closest we can get. Still pretty heart-melty:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I love all the pictures in this thread! The hoodie look is way too cute!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I can*t say no to this little angel of mine <3 he is 7 years now, and still I can*t get over this face <3


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

More beautiful pictures...love them.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> I can*t say no to this little angel of mine <3 he is 7 years now, and still I can*t get over this face <3



Miss this sweet face! Hi Ann!😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello there sweetie <3 We have been MIA for a while  The summer heat has gotten to me, I think I*m allergic hehe


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Absolutely love this little guy 💕









And this one too!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Every picture is so beautiful, this is what unconditional love is about to each of us!! Thanks..


----------



## Dramagodes (Apr 18, 2013)

Great thread! These ones of Bailey really melt my heart, from puppy until now! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Bailey is a beauty....lovely pics, thanks!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe I don't think I've ever seen pics of Bailey. What a stunner. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I love that little face looking at me... even when biting her back leg she manages to be adorable. lol


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> I love that little face looking at me... even when biting her back leg she manages to be adorable. lol


Oh my, that is a precious picture of sweet Lilo!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

My little boy Bailey modeling his new collar yesterday










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dramagodes (Apr 18, 2013)

We! Thanks everyone! I've been so busy, I haven't been on much lately! Will try to post more often! I enjoy reading the posts so much and looking at photos of everyone's babies!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jenniferny (Dec 20, 2013)

*Bacon & Rascal with their favorite treat, Raw Beef Rib Bones!!*

These two little guys are spoiled rotten when it comes to their food!! Every day they get raw chicken, .75 oz, raw beef heart, .75 oz, raw beef liver, .30 oz, raw beef spleen or kidney, .30 oz, raw carrot, grated, .30 oz, raw broccoli, grated, .30 oz, 1 Tsp EV Olive Oil, 1/2 Tsp Braggs Raw Apple Cider Vinegar. When I carry their food to where they eat, they are on their hind legs squealing because they know what is coming. They have been on this diet every day for about a year and it is still the same every day.

For their treats???? 
Either Raw Milk that I get right on an Amish Farm mixed with an egg

or their very favorite

Raw Beef Bones!!! Today they got 1 beef rib bone each.



They even like their raw bones more than snuggling with me!!!! They know what the bag the bones come in looks like and they go totally crazy when ever they just see the bag!!!!!


----------

